
MDMA granted “breakthrough therapy” status by FDA to treat PTSD - anythingnonidin
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/all-clear-decisive-trial-ecstasy-ptsd-patients
======
arikr
I've written similar things before, and it applies here too:

To the extent that anyone on HN knows an active philanthropist looking for
potentially highly impactful but severely underfunded causes - send them this
article.

I believe there's a case that funding MDMA research has very high
dollar/impact returns - or at least that it's likely enough that it's worth a
thorough exploration.

It sounds like they still need to raise about $12 million, which is shockingly
small compared to the ~$1.5bn/yr NIMH budget - and all of it will come from
private philanthropists, as governments aren't yet willing to fund the work
and for-profit companies don't see much profit yet due to the lack of
patentability.

If you're on HN and this is the first you're hearing about this research, some
resources:

\- A short video excerpt from a documentary on MDMA therapy -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9iKx2MKS70](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9iKx2MKS70)

\- NY Times article - [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/29/us/ptsd-mdma-
ecstasy.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/29/us/ptsd-mdma-ecstasy.html)

